# WOOOOOO! That was too close!



## Itchy Finger (Mar 16, 2005)

Be careful in these south Georgia swamps! Here is a copperhead that would have got stepped on had he not moved as I got within 2 steps of him. I took this picture and went on. No, I didn't kill him.

Take Care


----------



## Trizey (Mar 16, 2005)

That's a little too close for comfort right there


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 16, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I would have "WILTED" my Fruit of the Looms!



Yes my draws became very unpleasent!

Good Day!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 16, 2005)

Why can't they come out with a Camo like that???????

Nice picture!


----------



## J Ferguson (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats got to be one of the UGLYEST pics. Ive seen on here!!!!   

Naw thats a purty good pic. but dang if it dont scare the elmo out me


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 16, 2005)

One of the reasons to wear snakeboots, i've been on too many snakes to go without them!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 16, 2005)

great photo though.

Jim


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 16, 2005)

Great photo and what a beautiful snake, why didnt you take him home and keep him as a pet????


----------



## Jim McRae (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome picture, I'd hate to be a mouse or bird w/ something like that looking for me all the time.


Jim M.


----------



## broadhead (Mar 16, 2005)

Could you imagine setting up really fast on a hot bird and sitting right on or by that fellow? He is hidden!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 16, 2005)

I had the same experience a few years back with one..


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Itchy........*

Good Picture!!!!!!!!

Bad Snake!!!!!!!

It would have given me "skid marks" in my drawers!!!!!!!!!

Then it would have been............


_"DEAD"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 16, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Then it would have been............
> 
> 
> _"DEAD"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_




Amen brother....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'd a had to kill that dude. Then clean myself up.

Boy, he's hid good...


----------



## darrelllu613 (Mar 17, 2005)

a good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## RCCola (Mar 17, 2005)

Feet.......don't fail me now!!!!!!


----------



## 7 Mag (Mar 17, 2005)

Great Camo!


----------



## Hardy (Mar 17, 2005)

Bad Snake......Good Picture   

You should PM Chad_Minter and share your picture with him. This looks like what he wanted for a book he is working on.

Here is a link to the post

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=14393&highlight=snake+book


----------



## rayjay (Mar 17, 2005)

RCCola said:
			
		

> Feet.......don't fail me now!!!!!!



FEET ELMO !!!!  I would have jetted right out of there.  Now I know where the propulsion came from in those childhood dreams of flying with just my arms as wings.


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 17, 2005)

By the way they're out on warm days now. We cut one in half working on a food plot last weekend. In N. Georgia.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Mar 17, 2005)

That camo is unbelievable!


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 17, 2005)

Where in Southeast Georgia did you find a copperhead?  There is a large portion of what I call Southeast Georgia where copperheads do not live.

Also, I can't see the snake's head.  Are you sure the picture wasn't staged after-the-fact?

The Snakeman


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 17, 2005)

That is a dang good picture, but I agree with everyone else that he is entirely too close for comfort!  I enjoy taking pictures of stuff, but I don't believe I'd hang around long enough to take that one.

Snakeman,
I believe the head of the snake is on the left side of the picture and is partially obscured by a small green plant.  The mouth appears to be open also.


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 17, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Where in Southeast Georgia did you find a copperhead?  There is a large portion of what I call Southeast Georgia where copperheads do not live.
> 
> Also, I can't see the snake's head.  Are you sure the picture wasn't staged after-the-fact?
> 
> The Snakeman



Yes, he is alive and well. I was walking out of the woods when I heard the leaves rustle - and it's when I looked down and seen him. After a quick rush of adren I grabbed my camera and took the pic. As he is stretched out he possed no threat. Plus, I kept my distance. He stayed there until I made him move on with a stick. He's lying right on my trail I walk in and out on.

The pic was taken in McIntosh, county. The snakes head is to the left under the leaves. They will try to hide themselves sometimes. I've never seen one of these guys aggressive until about 2 years ago. That one had serious issues and I did kill him. He was coiled up by my atv and would strike at everything when I tried to move him. I have a few other pics.

If anyone wanted a higher quality version I could email them one. Had to lower the quality to post it here. 
I'll get back to you as soon as I can. 

Anyway, here is another for you all to enjoy. This cottonmouth stayed in the same spot for three days. It was the third day I took this pic. I was scouting an area when I walked up on him. After the second day, I decided to go back with my camera just to see if he was still around. He was. 

Take care to all


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 17, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Why can't they come out with a Camo like that???????
> 
> Nice picture!



I hear ya!!!! that's the first time I've seen one in leaves (seen plenty under trees and around the edges of ponds)...now I see how effective their markings are


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks!  I can see his eye and nose, now that you pointed it out.

The Snakeman


----------



## red tail (Mar 17, 2005)

I wish I could get some of that camo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabowman (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh....he'd been DEAD if I ever walked up that close on one like that! MY screaming woulda caused it to have a heart attack, if I didnt have one first!!     

GB


----------



## xpertgreg (Mar 17, 2005)

personally, I would have screamed then fainted like a little....girl.  

gw


----------

